

Germans love Groupon almost as much as they love David Hasselhoff - ericrrod
http://blog.eatmetrics.com/2011/06/groupon-s-1-conclusion-germans-love-groupon-almost-as-much-as-david-hasselhoff/

======
eiji
To add some context: The food market in Germany is very competitive. I doubt
there are any margin or a need for Groupons of any kind. The US is not even
close to what is going on in Germany. I compare the situation with gasoline,
it's just the other way around. Unfortunatly I cannot back this up with any
reference, but you would believe it after just walking through a supermarket.

------
elic
I don't know how positive a picture this really paints. They had the uptick in
the last quarter, but it's overall trending downward pretty seriously.

------
blumentopf
Ask HN: How do you say "Geiz ist geil" in English?

